# Water Storage



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

Helo all, RON L here


I am not sure how many here actually store and or stock water? I have always seen food and water storage as a big parts of my preps and I have went low tech with my water storage and I have learned what so many have dicovered? That water is HEAVY, LARGE and need space for storage! I have a feww of the water Cooler tpe 5 Gallon bottles, but they are heavy and hard to move around for all family members! I prefer the use of smaller bottles, I have tried 2 ltr bottls, but now I prefer what I get the Fruit drinks I used to drink? The hawaian puch and a few others is a food grade, heavy Plastic witha carry handle, wash out easily and I fill up, add a few drops of polar pure or bleach and stock away, I have many under our bed, in cabinets and when we have water outages, I have use of them! These are large enough to be of use, yet small and not so heavy as to be a burden to carry and use? 


When it comes down to it, Gold and Silver are pretty, but a Good Stock of Food, water and Gear makes me feel a lot safer? 


RON


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Have you considered a rain water collector? You could probably set up an underground rain water collection barrel next to your house which would give you plenty of reserve water in an emergency and not take up so much space because it will be buried in your yard. 

I use those hawaiian punch bottles too. They are great. Especially when I am out hauling hay in the summer.


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

*Yes, have used rain barrels, but not here*

hello all, RON L here , RESPONCE TO allen

Here, I have a Smaller back yard and I have noit set up rain Barrels as you had sudguested, when I was in Seattle area, I di and always had a sourse of clean water for my uses! Thanks on reminding me and I need to Pick up a few Plastick Barrel and do that again! We are Fortunate and have a pepci bottler not far and can buty the barrels cheap there, they get thier bulk sypup in them and sell after for cheap!

RON


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I began my water storage using clear plastic "1" rated water bottles a friend gave me when she had used all the bottled water. Nice bottles - but then the company changed the bottles to a lighter duty less well-shaped bottle. Now I have discovered "Arizona Tea" bottles - the tea is so-so, but the bottles are very nice! Super heavy duty! I reuse them when I use the tea up.

I also have several blue seven gallon "Water Cubes" from Wally's - cheap but fairly rugged. Do NOT use the Reliance green 6-gallon jugs - the plastic will collapse of the water weight if stored over time! Been there, done that!

Later this year, I will be installing underground 60 or 120 gallon tanks along side the house. Tractor Supply has them and is close by.


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS (Oct 9, 2008)

*Thanks man*

Bigdog

RON L here

Tahnks on all your usefull remarks, Yea, I as well have tried a few different ways to store wayer, tried a lot of different containers and a few worked pretty good! Thanks on the comments on the Green Reliance jugs? I have used the Blue one as OK, but I know what ya mean, many do not hold up? I'd like to add a larger water storage systen as your doing, but till I move and own my own place, thats not really possible for me? Unless I want to Dig it up and drag it with me or sell it? LOL Water is so mega important! I have a good deal stored but it's a crazy way to have it all? Your way makes a lot more sense and I will take that sage advice, when I am able and many thanks!

RON


----------



## soldierman79 (Apr 24, 2010)

*water storage retrieveal?*

Just curious on what the easiest way to retrieve the water stored in underground barrels. I'm guessing a pump of some sort?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A pump that draws liquids is a very common way to move fluids. Everyone uses it. But, you could use a pressure system where you have a tube dropped to the bottom of the tank and use air-pressure to "push" against the water to force it up into a place where you can use it. Everything needs to be pressure-sealed for it to work properly, but, it can be done.


----------

